# SOOOO I CALLED DAYTON WIRE WHEELS TODAY AND GUESS WHAT ???



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

THE DAYTON WIRE WHEEL REP TOLD ME THAT THEY DISCONTINUED THERE GOLD LINE. THAT MEANS NO MORE CENTER GOLD OR ALL GOLD WHEELS ...NOTHING GOLD ANYMORE !! AND THAT NOW DAYTONS ARE NOW DOING COLORED WHEELS ???? OH MY GATO!!!!

NOT USRE IF ITS OLD NEWS BUT ITS NEW TO ME DAMMIT! I WAS THINKING ABOUT BUYING A CENTER GOLD FOR MY SPARE WHEEL ...GUESS ILL BE LOOKING FOR A USED 13X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON SPARE WHEEL ....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Old news. Gold is to damn expensive these days.


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

i hear you bro..i called them a couple months back about getting some with gold nipple,hub,knockoff and wass told the same thing..it sucks now that they dont make gold anymore and zeniths are pretty much done where can you get some quality AMERICAN MADE wire wheels with good gold and chrome plating??? not really into buying some used wheels off someone and not really sure about a few other guys on here..alot of them have damn near same prices as dayton but most are just chinas in the end..:dunno: theres a guy that has some all gold center daytons new in box never mounted on here for i think 3gs obo i would snag them but im running 14x7 on my project


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

jtek said:


> i hear you bro..i called them a couple months back about getting some with gold nipple,hub,knockoff and wass told the same thing..it sucks now that they dont make gold anymore and zeniths are pretty much done where can you get some quality AMERICAN MADE wire wheels with good gold and chrome plating??? not really into buying some used wheels off someone and not really sure about a few other guys on here..alot of them have damn near same prices as dayton but most are just chinas in the end..:dunno: theres a guy that has some all gold center daytons new in box never mounted on here for i think 3gs obo i would snag them but im running 14x7 on my project



yea it sucks ....i heard of this place called King Wheels that are compared to Zenith's not sure on that story but ......and im running 13x7's on my 53 Bomb , but good lookin out homie!


----------



## Jc1chb (Feb 24, 2010)

Wire Wheel King out of Campbell Cali.


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

53BOMBA said:


> yea it sucks ....i heard of this place called King Wheels that are compared to Zenith's not sure on that story but ......and im running 13x7's on my 53 Bomb , but good lookin out homie!



yeah if i were you i would check out them 13x7 gold center 88 spoke d,s they are really nice and your size as well..:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

just send them to a gold plater, he might be able to plate without having the rim apart :dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*wire wheel king are us made... and are the original zeniths from cambell california. Spend your money there...... end of topic.*


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

53BOMBA said:


> THE DAYTON WIRE WHEEL REP TOLD ME THAT THEY DISCONTINUED THERE GOLD LINE. THAT MEANS NO MORE CENTER GOLD OR ALL GOLD WHEELS ...NOTHING GOLD ANYMORE !! AND THAT NOW DAYTONS ARE NOW DOING COLORED WHEELS ???? OH MY GATO!!!!
> 
> NOT USRE IF ITS OLD NEWS BUT ITS NEW TO ME DAMMIT! I WAS THINKING ABOUT BUYING A CENTER GOLD FOR MY SPARE WHEEL...GUESS ILL BE LOOKING FOR A USED 13X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON SPARE WHEEL ....


Simon u right homes I call Dayton wire wheels a few months ago they gave me tha same answer no gold at all not even spokes , hubs or nothing just chrome chales !!! ?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *wire wheel king are us made... and are the original zeniths from cambell california. Spend your money there...... end of topic.*


There it is


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Mr Cucho said:


> Simon u right homes I call Dayton wire wheels a few months ago they gave me tha same answer no gold at all not even spokes , hubs or nothing just chrome chales !!! ?


Ya I called and got a price they don't do painted dishes unless you do the whole thing no chrome lip, and they charge 1 dollar a spoke fuck that shit.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Ya I called and got a price they don't do painted dishes unless you do the whole thing no chrome lip, and they charge 1 dollar a spoke fuck that shit.


Simon fck that homes hav 2 star lookin for Oder places qno !! U know galaxy wire wheels makes US just make sure u let em know cuz they make chinas 2 !!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Aslong as the barrels are made in usa and the spokes are stainless then Id get a set :happysad: dayton makes the same thing but for 2 times the cost of a non dayton


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

Daytons please.Wire Wheel Kings is where its at.They are the O.G.s of Zenith wire wheels.They just sold the name off not the company.


----------



## tony69bp (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a set of like new condition center gold daytons with new 5:20's for sale they came off a showcar..$4,500 ship anywhere in the u.s


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

tony69bp said:


> I have a set of like new condition center gold daytons with new 5:20's for sale they came off a showcar..$4,500 ship anywhere in the u.s


nice wheels buy 4500 ? :loco:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Galaxy Wire Wheels


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

tony69bp said:


> I have a set of like new condition center gold daytons with new 5:20's for sale they came off a showcar..$4,500 ship anywhere in the u.s


Wow


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> nice wheels buy 4500 ? :loco:


Thats just as bad as the guy here in az trying to get $5500 for some center gold zeniths :scrutinize:


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

Best bet would be to hit up Freaky Tales....he is well known in L.A and on Lay It Low. Has good prices on Daytons and acces too 

The more people know about Dayton taking something off the market, it seems like they want a fortune for their D's.......would this mean that I can get $2000 for my 88 spoke stamped flag Daytons gold centers.....(joke)


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

peewee said:


> Best bet would be to hit up Freaky Tales....he is well known in L.A and on Lay It Low. Has good prices on Daytons and acces too
> 
> The more people know about Dayton taking something off the market, it seems like they want a fortune for their D's.......would this mean that I can get $2000 for my 88 spoke stamped flag Daytons gold centers.....(joke)


Considering that a ALL CHROME 13x7 from Dayton is $610 with NO tires, the plating that they offered was $600 per wheel for the all center gold option, AND his set has a new set of 5.20's from Coker ($600 per set) this is actually a fair price. So do the math, at $1,210 per wheel and $150 per tire for a total of $1,360 per wheel tire and retail would have been $5,440 the asking price isn't too far fetched.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ya,. but who EVER bought Daytons when their wasnt a sale? they had sales ALL the time ..


----------

